

Ask HN: Selling virtual goods for bitcoins, what do I need? - pkhamre

I have a simple idea that I want to create a website for buyers and sellers of virtual goods (in-game currency) for bitcoins.<p>What do I need to learn to get something like this up and running? I'm fairly good at Ruby and I know basic Javascript.
======
mingpan
Your biggest roadblock will be trust, not technology. Players will have a hard
time trusting you or each other without some existing reputation.

